# Lake of the Woods 12/31/06



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We brought the big house up to the lake. Only got to fish for about 4 hours, but two of us still managed to bring home 10 fish. I got a 19" and an 18" for the big fish of the day. We were set up in about 26 feet. Had some friends at 22 feet and another at 30 feet, both did about the same. Ice was 17", lots of permanent houses and vehicles out there already. I imagine this weekend a lot of people will be bringing their houses out...should be very busy on the ice.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Got out to LOTW a couple weeks ago when there was 12 inches of ice. We did ok. We caught our eaters and one in our group caught a 26 incher...no camera though. I can't wait to get back up there again to pull out some eye's through the ice.


----------

